# Weaving on a Hokket loom



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

I would like any recommendations for books or websites that would be helpful for weaving on a small loom like this. I found the video on YouTube to warp it but not sure how to take it off and finish the ends neatly.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Perhaps this will help
https://fringeassociation.com/2014/12/09/how-to-weave-on-a-hokett-hand-loom/
I have a similar hand loom. I pack the beginning and ending picks very, very tightly, actually weaving on the wood nearly up to the notches. Then when you take it off, the weaving spreads out and absorbs the extra warp. 
This articles also talks about fringe, etc. it depends on that you are using the weaving for. I usually frame my tapestries.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link. It had some good information plus pictures. I really like your framed tapestry.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I hadn't heard of, or seen a loom like that. Very interesting.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool little loom Have fun with it. Looks like fun.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That looks like fun and it would be a great way to do color sampling.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Perhaps this will help
> https://fringeassociation.com/2014/12/09/how-to-weave-on-a-hokett-hand-loom/
> I have a similar hand loom. I pack the beginning and ending picks very, very tightly, actually weaving on the wood nearly up to the notches. Then when you take it off, the weaving spreads out and absorbs the extra warp.
> This articles also talks about fringe, etc. it depends on that you are using the weaving for. I usually frame my tapestries.


Great information...thank you!!!


----------

